# Kindle Boards - An authors haven or what?



## KRCox (Feb 18, 2011)

Interestingly enough, I thought this would be a great place for exposure for my work, however, I've noticed that everyone's, or nearly everyone's, signature space has at least one book riding along.

Wow. Have all of you noticed this too? How many of you that visit here are not actually authors?


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, I'm not an author... but I'm a bit of a broken mouthpiece for one 

There are actually a LOT of non-authors around here but usually the discussion is in the Kindle-focused areas.

I think we just notice competitors fellow authors a lot more


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Every day it feels as if I am part of a decreasing minority here -- those of us who are not e-book authors (or at least not yet). Sometimes I wonder if the majority of "indie" e-book sales are to other "indie" authors. 

PS: It does seem to me that the "Book Corner" forum is becoming the "Authors' Free Market Survey" forum.

PPS: I am a bit of a blogger, so I suppose technically that makes me an author?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm not an author.


----------



## Calliope (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not an author.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> PS: It does seem to me that the "Book Corner" forum is becoming the "Authors' Free Market Survey" forum.


No kidding.

Mike


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

If you do find any threads that are getting a bit 'out of hand' you can always report them and they'll be shifted back into the right place (the Writer's Corner).  Keep that in mind.

Paul.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not an author ... oh, wait a minute ... !


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

KRCox said:


> however, I've noticed that everyone's, or nearly everyone's, signature space has at least one book riding along.


I turned off the signature display many, many months ago. I just got tired of an incessant promotion of books in which I have no interest.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah there are really a lot of non-authors here.
But in the Book Bazaar most posts in the threads are from resident authors.
There certainly was a time when there were few authors here but some of those were overly active in "marketing" their goods, so the Bazaar came into being.
And for a while after that many of the authors kept themselves solely to the Bazaar.
But now the author community have engaged with the rest of the community and participate in the "normal" life of the boards.
This is nice. It makes us all more part of a community.
And I, for one, have discovered new writers to read.
So I think it is a win-win.
But I will never foresake my favs: Jeff Hepple, Mike Hicks, Margaret Lake, C.S. Marks, Carolyn Kephardt, Ed Patterson and several others - They write - I read.


Just sayin.....


----------



## R. H. Watson (Feb 2, 2011)

And of course, most authors are avid readers.


----------



## Larry45 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm not an author, and have no intention of becoming an author.  Sometimes I feel like I don't belong here, but you know what?  If I was an author, I would like to see what readers have to say.  It may be an author's haven, but I'm going to jump in here when I feel like I can contribute to the conversation...


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

The good thing about KB is there's plenty of room for everyone.  Personally I don't hang around here to find readers, I just like to chat to fellow indie authors and people sympathetic to the indies.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Every day it feels as if I am part of a decreasing minority here -- those of us who are not e-book authors (or at least not yet). Sometimes I wonder if the majority of "indie" e-book sales are to other "indie" authors.
> 
> *PS: It does seem to me that the "Book Corner" forum is becoming the "Authors' Free Market Survey" forum.*
> 
> PPS: I am a bit of a blogger, so I suppose technically that makes me an author?


This


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

jmiked said:


> *I turned off the signature display many, many months ago. I just got tired of an incessant promotion of books in which I have no interest.*


And this


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

CJArcher said:


> The good thing about KB is there's plenty of room for everyone. Personally I don't hang around here to find readers, I just like to chat to fellow indie authors and people sympathetic to the indies.


Agreed, it's good to have a supportive, well structured author community to fall back on when you're sitting there ripping your hair out or you just want to share your successes.

I'm rather leery of excessive attempts to spawn discussion threads amongst the non-authors, sometimes there's a natural reason to start a thread that has nothing to do with being an author, though often they smack of "I'm faking this to side-step the rules to gain more eyeball exposure".

Paul.


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow. 

Maybe this is me being naieve, but I don't feel that way at all. I don't think anyone starts threads just to side-step the rules. 

Sure, there are a lot of authors here, but so what? Readers and writers are not mutually exclusive. One of the things I like best about this forum is the interaction between authors and non-authors. I've been here on this forum since before I even bought my very first kindle (K2US, quite some time ago), and I've never felt like I was only around to be marketed to.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Pooka,

  Most are well behaved, only sometimes you'll get a rather desperate one but they don't last long thanks to the very responsive moderators on KB.    

  It's a good place to be 

Paul.


----------



## Mrs. K. (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not an author, and I love the signatures. Gives me new ideas on books to explore for my Kindle!  

The authors are free to speak and get opinions from real readers which will help them expand and develop their craft for the benefit of the readers. You get a real sense of their style and ideas. Someday, you might be able to say you knew them "when."


----------



## Annalinde Matichei (Jan 23, 2011)

Fine comment, Mrs. K. What I like about this board is the way it brings writers and readers together in an exchange of ideas on many subjects.

And the times, they are a'changin'. Us here indie authors - even when we are famous enough that y'all knew us "when" (nothing wrong with a little positive thinking here) - we are still going to be indies! I do actually have a publisher. It is _tiny_ and more a group of friends with a common vision than a business, and even if we make it big, we'll still be an indie publisher, doing what we believe in.

Writers from Addison to Blake to Chesterton have published their own work, either singly or in small, like-minded groups. For a while it became all but impossible to do so now it is becoming possible again. These are exciting times.

And I am way off topic. But then, isn't that part of the fun?


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am not an author.  However, I have always had aspirations to be one.  I discovered indie books when I got my kindle.  It opened my eyes to a whole new world (cue the Aladdin music now    

I used to devour books and I'm known to all my friends as the bookworm.  I've been stuck in a rut though for quite awhile with finding new reading material that actually interests me.  I stumbled on indie authors only because on my kindle it showed me the top 10 books being purchased and one of those was from Amanda Hocking.  I bought it having absolutely no idea she was an indie writer.  Only when I went snooping around to see who she was did I find this out.  I was totally intrigued!!  I have an English degree and I used to be an English teacher (middle schoolers!). I definitely have aspired to writing but felt defeated before I even started knowing the process involved with getting published.  Reading Indie authors gives me a sense that I'm actually helping someone who has worked hard to get their work out there.  I'm more motivated to read now than ever before.  I love that I can read a book and even talk to the person who wrote it.  It adds a whole new layer of fun! Plus I love that they actually care that I bought their book unlike a lot of big name authors who could probably care  less.  

On top of everything else, it has inspired me to write that book I"ve always wanted to write. Whether it comes to fruition or not, it's great that I've been inspired to pursue a lifelong dream.  In the meantime, I have probably 30 books on my kindle that I can't wait to read!!

Sorry that was too long...


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Coffeetx,

  To be inspired and filled with that driving energy is a glorious thing - go with it and you can be sure that we all wish you the very best of luck with it.

Paul.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've never felt pressured by any of the authors on this site, and their signature lines don't bother me.  One might occasionally catch my eye, but that's not pressure.

Unfortunately, the two books I've actually downloaded from the Kindleboards authors because they sounded halfway decent were so atrocious that I couldn't make it through the first DX-sized screen on one and only made it halfway through the first chapter on the other.

Oh well.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I find this section has become more of an arm of the Bazaar in recent months. Its not that threads need to be shifted elsewhere, its that they technically belong here but are sometimes thinly veiled marketing. Its more of a feeling of it. I see less and less non authors hanging and a lot of times when I see a discussions. Its rare to see posters that are readers. And to that I mean readers only. 
I said something long time ago and was ignored, so I don't say anything anymore. I think at some point there are so many authors here that it just is a natural progression on how a board looks. Not bad or anything, just different.

There is one thing though that does come up for me. It is so indy friendly here that its sometimes a little harder to read or writes about regular books, non indy I mean. I didn't even know what Indy was before Kindle, and all those books before I knew are still out there and I still read them. That is what I mostly read, I read just a few indy. But can I say that here without being looked at funny?


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Martel47 said:


> I've never felt pressured by any of the authors on this site, and their signature lines don't bother me. One might occasionally catch my eye, but that's not pressure.
> 
> Unfortunately, the two books I've actually downloaded from the Kindleboards authors because they sounded halfway decent were so atrocious that I couldn't make it through the first DX-sized screen on one and only made it halfway through the first chapter on the other.


Hopefully since then more people have come to offer samples/previews of their work, so you won't have to throw away good money.

Regards,
Paul.


----------



## spiritualtramp (Feb 3, 2011)

R. H. Watson said:


> And of course, most authors are avid readers.


Absolutely. I know that's the case for me.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Every day it feels as if I am part of a decreasing minority here -- those of us who are not e-book authors (or at least not yet). Sometimes I wonder if the majority of "indie" e-book sales are to other "indie" authors.
> 
> PS: It does seem to me that the "Book Corner" forum is becoming the "Authors' Free Market Survey" forum.
> 
> PPS: I am a bit of a blogger, so I suppose technically that makes me an author?


Gotta agree with the Book Corner comment and...yeah there seems to be less and less readers. Maybe they are lurking and don't babble like us writers.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I am not an author. I just love to read.

Over the years I've been a member, I've only had issues with a couple of authors who were aggressive about their books and that was long ago. I'm very glad that the indie authors are here. I hear about books I'd never otherwise know about. I already feel like I have the "I knew them when" status after Boyd Morrison got picked up and since Amanda Hocking is doing so well! I'm proud of the authors who are here and fighting for their readership. I WANT there to be another choice than the Big New York bunch who are trying to hold ebooks hostage with their pricing!

Maybe, just maybe, there are more authors here because you all inspire others to be brave and live their dream?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I find this section has become more of an arm of the Bazaar in recent months. Its not that threads need to be shifted elsewhere, its that they technically belong here but are sometimes thinly veiled marketing. Its more of a feeling of it. I see less and less non authors hanging and a lot of times when I see a discussions. Its rare to see posters that are readers. And to that I mean readers only.
> I said something long time ago and was ignored, so I don't say anything anymore. I think at some point there are so many authors here that it just is a natural progression on how a board looks. Not bad or anything, just different.


I agree, I have no problem with people coming on here to promote their work, by being active particpants. I do it myself for my blog. However I do get tired of seeing thinly masked promotional posts, trying to pass as a topic...

I also have to add that IMO, just cause you write a book and self publish it, that does not make you a "author".... I am sure there is a lot of undiscovered talent out there and this is a great way to get started but I feel to become an actual _professional writer_ is something to be earned. Just hanging out a shingle doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I really believe that seeing non-author readers in threads depends upon where you look.
The Kindle Accessories thread, the Let's Talk Kindle thread, the Not Quite Kindle thread, the Photo Gallery thread - these are all examples of places that are not saturated with authors.  Yeah the Book Corner has become a little more frequented by author members and  in the Book Bazaar a non-author sometimes feels like an intruder.
But this forum was not started to be a home for wayward authors. 
It was started as a place for interaction between people who owned, liked or were interested in the Kindle and other eReaders.  And it does that well.
So please, IMHO, keep on doing what you are doing.

Just sayin......


----------



## sal (Aug 4, 2009)

MrPLD said:


> Pooka,
> 
> Most are well behaved, only sometimes you'll get *a rather desperate one * but they don't last long thanks to the very responsive moderators on KB.
> 
> ...


Darn it! I've been spotted! <hides under table> 

Sal


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

NogDog said:


> PS: It does seem to me that the "Book Corner" forum is becoming the "Authors' Free Market Survey" forum.


This criticism has come up before, and I actually sent messages to a few novelists who seemed to be the most flagrant perpetrators. In most cases my advice is received well but seems to go unheeded.

To expand on the increase in author visibility on the boards: For Kindleboards, the cat is out of the bag, so to speak. If someone has a self-published book, they generally know that this is where they need to come for a welcoming, supportive atmosphere in which to market. I've had a remarkable experience here, in which I have been lucky enough to find readers and network with great up-and-coming authors. But I do think the room will thicken up, leading to diminished returns both socially and productively for authors who come here. Readers may welcome this "jump the shark" turning point because the boards would slowly shift back into their hands. Just my thoughts here.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

For me it's a great happy medium - somewhere to talk about books, with an unobtrusive link to my book that people can turn off should they wish. I've no idea if any post has ever got me any sales... but it's still a good place.

James


----------



## sal (Aug 4, 2009)

I just enjoy chatting with intelligent, literate people about writing and reading.

Lots of people that currently think of themselves as "readers" might write a book someday.

I definitely don't think of myself as being 'up on a pedestal' because I write (and sell) fiction.
We all write. 

I won't deny that everyone here is a goldmine of information for writers. It's true.

That's a good thing! The more writers know about what you like to read and what bothers you,
the better the quality of the writing. 


Sal


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I am a non-author and I don't feel in any way threatened by Kindle authors on this board. Sure, some of them go a bit too far. The aggressive self-promotion seems to be a sign of our times - you go to an art show and chances are someone will try to sell you a real estate, you go to a family gathering and someone is trying to "network" with you. Whatever. I am quite desensitized to those things.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Author here. 

But more important, I'm a book lover. If I didn't love books, I wouldn't write them. I'd go do something else (probably within the music biz, or what's left of it, anyway). 

I'd sooner talk about books that aren't mine most of the time. My days are full of interviews, guest blog spots, and other interactions to help spread the word. Coming here is a refuge from all that, a chance to talk about OTHER books.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I like my Kindle, and I LOVE reading. Escapism at its finest.I have 9 people on my Kindle account, and none of us are writers, although mom is retiring from teaching, and wants to... someday...


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not a writer... (well, unless you count one whole paragraph in a travel guide, LOL)... but I have noticed that there are a LOT of them here.  For the most-part, I like having their input.  But there are times when I feel a bit out-numbered and out of place.  I agree, though, that it makes sense that authors would also be readers.  There have been just a few times when I felt like a "non-author" generated thread became a vehicle for authors to toss ideas at each other, but those are the exception.  Most of the time, I find the authors' input to be interesting and/or helpful.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm an author, but I prefer to read way more than I prefer to write. In person, people have to drag the fact that I'm published out of me, I guess because I really don't like the attention.


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

I hope readers continue to feel welcome on Kindleboards because it's a great place to discuss books and find out about new authors, whether or not those authors are members. I remember that there was a lively discussion two years ago about the increasing membership of self-published authors, of which I was one. As Geoff mentioned, that was the reason for the creation of the Book Bazaar section. I hope that continues to be a useful forum, and I'd love to see it divided up into genres (literary, mystery, thriller, romance, etc.) so that it would be easier to find a new author in your preferred genre.

I think it's safe to say that we're all readers. Although I write only one book a year, I read at least fifty, and I love to lose myself in a great book just like everyone else.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm an avid reader as well as a writer.

I've discovered some real gems on the board that I probably wouldn't have noticed trawling through the genre lists etc.

Mel


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

When I first joined KB, there were only a handful of authors who were members of this site, most of whom didn't even declare themselves as authors. In my enthusiasm for finding a refuge from the less tolerant Amazon forums, I brought a legion of authors with me here to the boards. Without a doubt, our arrival sure caused a ruckus. We (unintentionally) overwhelmed this site within hours like marauding Vikings, and made navigating discussion threads on KB virtually impossible. This was what resulted in the creation of the Book Bazaar. I took some time off from KB. But now that I've returned, I can honestly say that it's a different place than I remember. The discussions in the Book Corner certainly have taken a slant towards 'thinly disguised' author-related subjects. I have also noticed fewer readers commenting as opposed to authors. It's great to see KB a vibrant haven for authors and readers alike. But I imagine it's going to get more difficult as time goes on to maintain the balance with so many authors migrating here.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

It's not our fault that we're like a hoard of zombies sniffing out the sweet smell of braaaaaainnzzzzz


----------



## sal (Aug 4, 2009)

MrPLD said:


> It's not our fault that we're like a hoard of zombies sniffing out the sweet smell of braaaaaainnzzzzz


Oh, it's totally your fault. I just wandered in accidently, and now I can't get out....

Sal


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm an author and a reader. 

Along time ago I learned that if you're trying to manipulate people to sell a book it becomes incredibly obvious.

I enjoy interacting with people about reading and writing and if in the mean time people become interested in my books that's okay too. But sel, sell, sell universally rubs people the wrong way and feels icky.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, I happen to write, but first and foremost I'm a reader.

Why the heck do you even think I write? Obviously it's because I love books.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm an author -- both indie and traditional -- but mainly I'm a reader.  I think that's why I love this place so much.  I've found some wonderful authors here    And I've also found some great deals on various purchases, too   It's a great place.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm not  an  author but I love that  we have them here.  I  think they provide  a unique  perspective in their  book reviews,  the publishing process, etc..  I  also have  been  introduced  to  books  I would have  never  noticed before.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

And, gee, to think I usually avoid this forum for fear of being perceived as a shameless self-promoter.

I do have to agree with the NogDog and ForeverJuly about the plethora of writers' requests for readers' opinions.  I try to post over here only occasionally, and then only if I have something to say that jibes with the obvious intent of the forum and is germane to the topic of the particular thread.  Otherwise, it just feels so . . . I don't know . . . cheap and tawdry?


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Before I was an author, I was -- and continue to be -- a reader. That's what sucked me in.. the power and beauty of language. And great storytelling. I'm on a couple of Amazon reading discussion lists where the readers are voracious and put me to shame, in terms of how widely they read. Consequently, my TBR pile is almost up to the ceiling. That's why I love Book Corner and the other  "what you're reading" threads. I can't pass up a good story.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Author/reader/reviewer here.  I love the civility of this place, being able to share about favorite books, discovering new ones and learning about the publishing process.  Sometimes though, I do wonder if we writers, in our camaraderie and eagerness to support, share and learn from each other, aren't unintentionally skewing things away from what this board was originally intended for.  I think it would be beneficial for writers to refrain at times from sharing about each sales milestone, blog interview or 1- or 5-star rating, so that more purely social interactions can take place, as well as questions about accessories, book discussions, etc.  That way readers will continue to feel welcome.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> And, gee, to think I usually avoid this forum for fear of being perceived as a shameless self-promoter.
> 
> I do have to agree with the NogDog and ForeverJuly about the plethora of writers' requests for readers' opinions. I try to post over here only occasionally, and then only if I have something to say that jibes with the obvious intent of the forum and is germane to the topic of the particular thread. Otherwise, it just feels so . . . I don't know . . . cheap and tawdry?


Yes. What he said...


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I think it would be beneficial for writers to refrain at times from sharing about each sales milestone, blog interview or 1- or 5-star rating, so that more purely social interactions can take place, as well as questions about accessories, book discussions, etc. That way readers will continue to feel welcome.


So very this. While I'm thrilled for every success that's announced, I don't like to cause pain to the struggling, and prefer to confine my own celebrations to J. M. Pierce's Virtual Pub thread.

CK


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Every day it feels as if I am part of a decreasing minority here -- those of us who are not e-book authors (or at least not yet). Sometimes I wonder if the majority of "indie" e-book sales are to other "indie" authors.
> 
> PS: It does seem to me that the "Book Corner" forum is becoming the "Authors' Free Market Survey" forum.
> 
> PPS: I am a bit of a blogger, so I suppose technically that makes me an author?


I haven't been here long, but I tend to agree. The book corner seems kind of commercial.


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Tom Schreck said:


> I'm an author and a reader.
> 
> Along time ago I learned that if you're trying to manipulate people to sell a book it becomes incredibly obvious.
> 
> I enjoy interacting with people about reading and writing and if in the mean time people become interested in my books that's okay too. But sel, sell, sell universally rubs people the wrong way and feels icky.


I know. It's like going into a store finding that it doesn't have what you want and then some sales freak tries to shove something down your throat.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 20, 2011)

This is my first day on Kindleboards and I admit I joined because I've published a book... But I'm also an obsessive reader and think the Kindle is one of the best inventions since, well, the printing press. This seems like a great place to meet other authors, exchange ideas, get support and for readers and writers to meet up. The boards wouldn't work if it was all naked self promotion.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

> Quote from: N. Gemini Sasson on Today at 09:12:51 AM
> I think it would be beneficial for writers to refrain at times from sharing about each sales milestone, blog interview or 1- or 5-star rating, so that more purely social interactions can take place, as well as questions about accessories, book discussions, etc. That way readers will continue to feel welcome.


YES. THIS.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I think it would be beneficial for writers to refrain at times from sharing about each sales milestone, blog interview or 1- or 5-star rating, so that more purely social interactions can take place, as well as questions about accessories, book discussions, etc. That way readers will continue to feel welcome.


I really like this suggestion. It would definitely have to be a rule though.


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

I joined the boards before I had a Kindle, because I published a book.  Seeing the many works and suggestions made me buy one of those thingies right quick!  I like the balance that's here; if you want to look at independent authors, there's that chunk of the board.  If not, it's like the red-light district; you can keep to the main streets and don't stray in the seamy parts of town where everything has a price.  

And for me, selling is much harder than writing, or reading, for that matter.  My sale pitches are over-the-top jokes, all on the original thread for my book.  I just can't take selling and marketing seriously, and it shows .  I bump it once a week, for fun.

I read more than I write, and this board is a great place to read interesting snippets, especially on a slow news day.  So there's  a balance, but it took me a few weeks to see it.


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree with subsequent opinions.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

KRCox said:


> Interestingly enough, I thought this would be a great place for exposure for my work, however, I've noticed that everyone's, or nearly everyone's, signature space has at least one book riding along.
> 
> Wow. Have all of you noticed this too? How many of you that visit here are not actually authors?


Probably not many, however what's an author to do? This is a very competitive field and we have to make use of whatever is available. Nobody wants to slave for years writing a book and then have it sit there like an orphan child.


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

Those of us who are writers, write to be read by those of us who are readers. I'm new to Kindleboards and would prefer to engage with non-writers because in the final analysis, they are the ones who react to a story and therefore if my story's going to have wings, I need to know what they want from me, how they think, what in fact will encourage them not to merely read _my_ book or even another indie author's book, but _any_ book.

I was struck by the comment that the boards seem to be full of other indie authors and I have to say that each time I join the boards, I wonder where all the readers are. Even though I'm a writer, I sympathise with the commentator who switched off the signatures in order to enjoy the boards more. In addition, I belong to a peer review site (YWO.com) and we engage as writers there, reading each other's material and helping each other. Perhaps unconsciously that's what I'm looking for here.

And a final comment: Ultimately, if our books do sell, how much of it would be from engaging here and how much from being a well-written, well-reviewed book? That is surely in the hands of the readers which brings me full circle back to what I said in the beginning: I need to know what appeals to readers!


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

One day everyone will be an author for fifteen minutes.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

KRCox said:


> Interestingly enough, I thought this would be a great place for exposure for my work, however, I've noticed that everyone's, or nearly everyone's, signature space has at least one book riding along.
> 
> Wow. Have all of you noticed this too? How many of you that visit here are not actually authors?


These numbers are a few months old but I don't feel they are too much off. Of the over 37,000 total members, only 9317 have posted at all with 2381 of those having a single post. Many people register so they can receive notice of new posts in the free and bargain book threads and then there are those who just come to read and and seldom post. Right now as I'm typing this, there are one thousand two hundred and fifty five users on KB, with three hundred sixty six being registered or at least signed in. Many don't sign in if they are not planning to post. So nearly nine hundred people are viewing the site, perhaps lurking for days, weeks or months. Many of those may never go to the Bazaar or Cafe, thinking those are just for writers. So, by just looking at posts and seeing signature lines, you will not be able to see who is here at any one time. There are many, many readers at KB that will not be reached by just staying in the Bazaar.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

What I find uplifting is the number of readers who've said they are now straying out of their normal genres to try something new.  

The free and cheap books have made it easier for readers to sample something they wouldn't normally risk paying $8 - $10 for.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Also, realize that there are almost 40,000 members here, of which I would bet that less than 1/10 are authors. They just happen to be more "vocal". Readers read. authors write.


----------



## Dan Holloway (Dec 18, 2010)

Interesting what people say about Book Corner - I was under the understanding that Book Bazaar was the only place where we authors were to promote books, and that doing so elsewhere was not only frowned upon but would lead to posts being removed - or is that just incredibly naive?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dan Holloway said:


> Interesting what people say about Book Corner - I was under the understanding that Book Bazaar was the only place where we authors were to promote books, and that doing so elsewhere was not only frowned upon but would lead to posts being removed - or is that just incredibly naive?


That's correct and it has happened.

Sometimes there will be a post from an author, though, that members will perceive as little more than a market survey or simply disguised self-promotion. This is usually the case when it says something like "I have a book about xxxxxxx and wonder what you all think of that topic." Or "I'm going to write a book about YYYYYYYY and am looking for ideas for character names." _*THAT*_ is what the general membership objects to.

Sometimes we ("we" being the moderators) will move those sorts of threads to the Writer's Cafe; sometimes -- on consultation with each other -- we'll decide they should stay in the Corner. See, there's a fat gray line between the "white" of "leave it there" and the "black" of "move it". (Or maybe "white" is "move it" and "black" is "leave it" -- I can never remember.  ) The point is, it's a judgment call on our part.

Members who feel a post is not appropriate for the section it's in may use the 'report' function to let us moderators know. We won't necessarily move it just on a member's say so, but will take your feedback into consideration when making the decision. Comments in the thread about it being in the wrong place are really not the best way to go.  We may not see it right away, and it can make the commenter seem petty or mean. . .which isn't in anyone's best interest.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I feel the need to drive the nail home.
Many "readers" come here (and other sites) to learn more about their ereaders and the software updrages to them.  And the hacks for them.  To many of us this is important.  
A serious concern is how long will the battery last and how will I get it replaced?

And we come here to find out about skins and other accessories - which when you first get your ereader is probably more important than books.

And then we like to go and look at the discussions that have nothing at all to do with kindle or books, just rants and such with friends that you have come to know.  And we have a prayer list that is important to many of us.  And a quit-smoking thread that provides support for those who want to become "smokers who don't".

And in the book corner (used to be usually started by readers) we may discuss a book, an author or a genre - because we feel like it - not because it will sell anything.

The book Bazaar is getting a bit crowded - and hard to find stuff in.  I bump my favorite authors every now and then and so do they but some appear to have given up because a bump only keeps you on the first page for a brief period now.

But never fear.  I have discovered some authors here that I now treasure - both for their terrific works and for their friendship.  People like Jeff Hepple, Margaret Lake, Mike Hicks, C.J. Marks, Carolyn Kephart, K.A. Thompson, and R.J. Keller.  And even though it is now a crowded-field I have discovered some real gems recently like D.A. Boulter, Kathy Bell and J.C. Phelps. And some that I wish would write more like Monique Martin and A. Sparrow.

And I still read C.J. Cherryh, Terry Brooks, and other main-stream authors.  Some of them don't get to Kindle for quite a while.

My point is that I am trying to summarize the posts - the readers are actually here.  Many don't post at all , but they purchase ereaders, skins, covers, books.  They put hacks on their kindles and ask for and get new screensavers that make them happy or match their custom skins.  They do a lot here.  They just don't do it in the Book Bazaar.  If I want to discuss "your" book, I will either ask for a Book Klub - Mike Hicks, Ed Patterson, Boyd Morrison.  Or I will start a thread in the Book Corner - Jeff Hepple.  And I will discuss your work, maybe you will join me and maybe other readers will also offer their comments.  Some authors, such as C.J. Marks has become so familiar with her readers that they come looking for new posts from her here.

Does that enlighten you any?


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

R. H. Watson said:


> And of course, most authors are avid readers.


That's why I comment outside the Bazaar.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

This is an interesting discussion.  I spend most of my time in the author's area, and the offtopic area.  I wander over here occasionally, but don't typically post unless it is something that I feel doesn't concern authors directly, or is a survey or marketing attempt.

I also notice a bunch of "how do you feel about what I'm working on " type stuff.

I hope most of the readers here feel welcome.  I would hate for it to become an author's only hangout.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Ciareader said:


> I agree with subsequent opinions.


As do I.

Except the fourth one.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> As do I.
> 
> Except the fourth one.


I do not agree with this.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I post here pretty regularly, just not on any topic that has to do with my own novels. I think it's a good idea when authors pretend they are actually people. There may be  some truth to the contention that readers read and writers write so we tend to be a bit mouthy.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Every day it feels as if I am part of a decreasing minority here -- those of us who are not e-book authors (or at least not yet). Sometimes I wonder if the majority of "indie" e-book sales are to other "indie" authors.


I chuckled when I saw this, but in fact think it's quite true. All one needs to do is look at the "Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought" string and under Indie books--at least mine--the majority of books are other Indies. While I would love to have the latest bestsellers clumped down there, I'm not seeing it happening anytime soon.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

First thing I noticed  in this place!  Tons and tons of authors pedaling books. Oh well, someone's buying my stuff on a daily basis!  If it's other author's doing the buying, then I humbly tip my hat!


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

bordercollielady said:


> I'm not an author but I love that we have them here. I think they provide a unique perspective in their book reviews, the publishing process, etc.. I also have been introduced to books I would have never noticed before.


I'm fairly new to the boards, both as a writer and as a Kindle owner but I think if, as readers, we can discuss what it is about books/genres we like and as writers, why we write the way we do, then both sides are accruing benefit. For me, both as a reader and an aspiring author, I love author chats, interviews etc in the media. It's a way to hone one's own craft but also to increase the size of one's own library. I've been to fabulous talks by Cathy Kelly, Bryce Courteney, Kate Morton and Posie Graeme Evans to name just four and I never felt once that they were talking about their lives/craft to sell their titles (and yet, in essence that's exactly what they were doing.) I guess its all in the way of delivery and the willingness to engage on a civilised and informative level... on both sides.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm not asking writers not to participate -- but to limit the participation here with their reader hats on, not their writer hats. Review a book you liked -- preferably one not by a personal author friend of yours (see next paragraph). Add your opinions in other threads about some book or author.

But part of the problem is that any author who participates here has to deal with the fact that some authors were less than, let's say, non-commercial in their participation. Therefore, it almost puts an onus on you to avoid even the _appearance_ of self-promotion, not just intentional self-promotion. (Similar to restrictions put on me when I was working for a company on projects for the government: not only could we not do certain things because they were illegal, but other things simply because they could be interpreted as unethical even if they weren't.) Obviously, if you come here and plug your own book, you've broken a forum rule (and we'll have to take your first-born male child.) But also, if you come here and plug one of your author friends' books, it could be perceived as some sort of "I'll scratch your back if you scratch mine" way to get around that rule -- _even if that is not what you intended and you really, truly in your soul believe it's the greatest book ever written_.

What I'm trying to say here, I think (I don't know for sure: it's getting very late), is that by choosing to join this forum as an author, you have chosen a rather delicate path to walk. It can certainly get you exposure as an author, and heck, you might even decide to get a Kindle and become a Kindle fanatic like the vast majority of the non-authors here. But it can also backfire on you if you rub potential readers the wrong way, or appear to be only concerned with self-promotion, and so forth (though they say that bad publicity is better than no publicity, so who knows?).

So all I really ask is that if you are going to participate in the Book Corner, that you try to leave you author self at the door and make sure you are participating as a reader. Before hitting the "Post" button, give it a quick re-read and ask yourself, "Will readers think I'm plugging my book or trying to get ideas for how to help my writing career, or will they read it simply as a message from one avid reader to another?" (Then put your editorial hat on and give a rewrite cycle or two if necessary.)


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

NogDog.

Ankh Morpork? The good bit up near The Tump or (shudder) down in The Shades?


----------



## DanHolloway (Sep 22, 2009)

NogDog that seems not only eminently reasonable but also basic courtesy. It's hard not to enthuse sometimes about authors we know because sometimes we do think they're the best thing since sliced bread, so apologies in advance if when listing in the context of discussions I include the odd book by someone I know (I know people who write brilliantly about contemporary Japanese culture, for example, and in a thread on that topic I'd want to include them alongside say Murakami - Haruki or Ryu - and Banana Yoshimoto), but most of them don't visit here to do any reciprocating and those who do have such poor taste great etchis they wouldn't dream of mentioning me.

I agree entirely with all the sentiments being expressed about writers being readers - we are. And actually, when we're talking as readers it's nice to take your writerly hat off, chill out, kick back, and talk about reading.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NickSpalding said:


> NogDog.
> 
> Ankh Morpork? The good bit up near The Tump or (shudder) down in The Shades?


Near the corner of Gleam St. and Treacle Mine Rd.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I'm not asking writers not to participate -- but to limit the participation here with their reader hats on, not their writer hats. Review a book you liked -- preferably one not by a personal author friend of yours (see next paragraph). Add your opinions in other threads about some book or author.
> 
> But part of the problem is that any author who participates here has to deal with the fact that some authors were less than, let's say, non-commercial in their participation. Therefore, it almost puts an onus on you to avoid even the _appearance_ of self-promotion, not just intentional self-promotion. (Similar to restrictions put on me when I was working for a company on projects for the government: not only could we not do certain things because they were illegal, but other things simply because they could be interpreted as unethical even if they weren't.) Obviously, if you come here and plug your own book, you've broken a forum rule (and we'll have to take your first-born male child.) But also, if you come here and plug one of your author friends' books, it could be perceived as some sort of "I'll scratch your back if you scratch mine" way to get around that rule -- _even if that is not what you intended and you really, truly in your soul believe it's the greatest book ever written_.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with this!!! I think many writers overdo the writer side. It's like they can't turn it off--and it shows. I'm sure I've been guilty of it in the past myself, but the corner is a great place when it's full of book talk!!! I LOVE reading about what others are reading. But I HATE topics started by writers as "research" or what I feel is promo when a writer who just happens to have written a Thriller asks for "thriller" recommendations...

I'm probably over-sensitive to it, but I'd much rather meet the person than the writer.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I don't come to the Book Corner as much as I used to, simply because I don't read as much as I used to. I don't know if I am glad I saw this post or not. It makes me very sad to see. Here's why.
> 
> Not long ago, maybe last early fall? There was a thread started, and BTackitt, please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think you are the one who opened that particular can of worms. B had no idea what she was getting into, and she and I actually got off on the wrong foot because of it (which I hope we've moved way, way past by now). The thread? She had noticed that writers were only hanging out in the Bazaar and the Writer's Cafe. As a matter of fact, I want to say that thread helped develop the Writer's Cafe. Now, you all please remember, ha, my memory is lousy right now, so I could be wrong about that last part.
> 
> In any event, B had seen that very few writers were participating in other parts of the forum. This bothered her, for several reasons. She challenged us writers to come out and be more a part of the community than we were being. Now, having read this thread, well - it stings a little. Are there writers who exploit the forum? Yes, and thank God they are quickly moderated. But it's a little bit like a slap in the face to read this. It feels like we're being told "your kind isn't wanted here". I'm calm as I'm typing this, am not horribly upset, am not over the top steamed. It just hurts some to see this attitude. Especially after, for most of us, we made the painful decision to wander outside the Writer's Cafe and Book Bazaar. Remember, there are plenty self-confident writers but a lot - huge numbers of us - aren't that sure of our welcome to begin with.


TL, we are far past it, after all, it was just a simple misunderstanding.

Anyway, I think if you go back and reread the OP, you'll see that this thread isn't about slapping down authors at all, He is a enw member to KB, and just didn't know the dynamics of the boards.. He was asking if this was a reader/writer forum or a readers' forum with writers being the main contributors. 
It's a fine line for that particular tightrope act here in the book corner. imho, a writer has to be an avid reader, and writers are (I think), very good on the whole about treading it without falling. Some of the newer ones lately are still on the "training tightrope" if you will, few inches off the ground, feeling their way.

There are a couple lately that have what I feel are scream at me obnoxious sig lines, that are far out of the accepted bounds of propriety here, not in content per se, but in SIZE, I saw one today, where the author made a valid contribution to a topic that was a couple sentences long, but their sig line was over 4 inches tall on my screen. and there was another author who was asking about the largest font size they could use in their sig, which personally would turn me off because it's like someone screaming in my face. I'm sure Harvey and the mods will gently rein these issues in, so I'm not super worried about it at this time.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Near the corner of Gleam St. and Treacle Mine Rd.


Really? Too many dwarves for me around there.

I myself have just moved into a three up, one down (bloody Unseen University) in Esoteric Street, near Lobbin Clout. It's a wonderful location where the smell from the river only strips one coat of paint from the doors!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Interesting thread. Though I love the Kindleboards, I actually had to take a break from them. There were certainly things that were irritating me, but more than anything, the sense of community seemed to be dissolving a bit. This thread brings a smile to my face to see the genuine desire to be a community by both reader and author alike.

I completely agree that there are some questionable threads started here in the Book Corner, but to be one hundred percent honest, there is not a more well moderated forum on the net, kindle related or otherwise. I find myself visiting the NQK and Book Corner far more than the Writer's Cafe anymore. I don't chime in near as often as I used to on any of them, but I still enjoy reading everyone's recommendations and observations.

Once again, I'll say this is the best community around. As long as civil discussions like this can happen, it is bound to stay that way.

Take care all!

J.M.


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

JM Pierce, i agree with you. I've stated previously that I am new, but even so I too am already tending to reading Book Cafe chat more than anything else. As to the boards being well-moderated, yes, they are! And I can't imagine how the moderators keep tabs on it all without going bananas. But as a writer, I also belong to a peer-review site in the UK where I have to say the kinship takes some beating. Different admittedly but worth mentioning.

I really feel I need to say again that there's scope for the writer to LISTEN to the reader because for as much as writers might write for themselves, they are also writing for readers and it's worth listening to what those readers have to say.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I am an author, but I've secretly always wanted to be an investment banker.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

I love the KB boards - I've found some really good books from here, which I would never otherwise have come across.

And I'm not an author (unless writing random forum posts qualifies me? Thought not)


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

TheRiddler said:


> I love the KB boards - I've found some really good books from here, which I would never otherwise have come across.
> 
> And I'm not an author (unless writing random forum posts qualifies me? Thought not)


It depends on how entertaining those posts are and whether you can string them together into a long story--or if you post one that is long enough to count as a short story...


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

I think it's an interesting way to find new authors.  I also look to see if the author does more than just throw their book up here and never post on anything else, except something that can promote themselves-- it means they're serious about what they do.  On some of the threads, there is also good information on places to buy discounted books.  This is a whole new world and this is a great way to explore it.  It seems the moderators do a pretty good job of controlling too much promotion.


----------



## zizekpress (Mar 9, 2011)

We're a tiny press, pimping on behalf of our authors.

There seem to be only authors here, but that's not a huge problem as authors are readers too, right?


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I would hate to see some sort of tension arise between "authors" and "readers" over this great forum considering that authors usually are readers, and authors like readers, and readers like authors, or at least their books...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I find this section has become more of an arm of the Bazaar in recent months. Its not that threads need to be shifted elsewhere, its that they technically belong here but are sometimes thinly veiled marketing. Its more of a feeling of it. I see less and less non authors hanging and a lot of times when I see a discussions. Its rare to see posters that are readers. And to that I mean readers only.


I actually agree with this and that's why, although I'm active in a lot of other KB forums, I've stopped posting in here. I feel like this should be the reader's sanctuary. Yes, writers are readers too, but [what Atunah said].

I might get blackballed for this!


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I understand the point about not pimping your friends, but it is true that if you are a writer you eventually you tend to make friends with a lot of writers. There are authors whose work I admired as a reader long before I published anything myself, but now I "know" them through the internet. There are others I also happen to know by coincidence in "real" life. And there are tons of authors I know because we are in the same communities. If I couldn't talk about the books of any of these people, I wouldn't be able to discuss 90% of what I read.


----------

